# Mud Minnows and Pin Fish



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

How do you hook a mud minnow? They have very tiny mouths. Also, I bought some pin fish the other day..when i got to my fishing spot, all their tails were bitten off and bloody..anyone ever encounter this?


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah pins are mean. Depending on the size of the pins, bait container, and their agression on that day they can chew the crap out of each other. I hook my mud minnows between the eyes like I would shiners or shad for bass fishing in FW. Seems to work just fine on a 1 or 2 0/ hook. The trout have been nailing the minnows lately in the IRL, so throw some out on the grassbeds at first light.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

On mudminnows I hook them Through the front of the eye socket and do the same with penfish if I am trying to cast a ways but if just tossing them or freelineing I find I get better hook-ups by hooking high between the top fin and head. also be sure the gap of the hook is large enough for the bait. My preference for gap to be 2x the width of the bait when posible


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Hooking Them*

It doesn't kill them?..through the eyes? I wish I knew for sure what a mud minnow looks like. I just asked someone out there, and he said they were killies (mud minnows).


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Hooking them thru the lips doesn't kill them. Stop at a tackle store that sells them, see what they look like. All "killy fish" are not bait type mud minnows....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*They look*

just like those little "molly" in any freshwater tank....but they dont come in color. In fact i think i think they are the only inshore bait fish, that looks just like a "Fresh water minnow" depending on where you get them some are darker then other and you can see thier stripes. I think the store bought Pinfish bite on each other more then the ones you catch. If you are still having that trouble with them...Try throwing a baggie of ice in there with them...This will slow that down....When i use the "minnow" to fish for flounder, i try to only use a 1/0 or 2/0 light wire circle/kan hook, and a really light weight. I use about 30lb fluo leader (not for the fish, but for the area you are fishing) around piling, docks and ostyer beds.... "ZacH' gave a good point, to cast it up about the zone, then drag/reel the bait thru that area....In the Inlets i fish around sandbars, most of the time these will form inside of the inlet, but only if there is a break in the current....if the inlet cut to the inside like it does at "JettyPark" That were most of the bigger flounder will be caught... I really don't fish for them, by casting into the inlet....Flounder are a anbush fish, they still and wait till the bait come to them....You have to find these areas....again a good time for that will be at low tide....you should be able to see any sandbar or little beach that forms then drop off....but at high tide, you shouldnt be able to see any of these spots....Keep the weight small, fluo leader, small light wire hook....and fish the bait, really slow around any good looking area....I would also look up "Flounder rigs" , some people have other ways of doing it... sorry for misspelling wirds, i just got a cast put on my right hand found out i have a tear in a tendon  no bowling, softball,fishing for awhile   Hell i can't even ##$# if i wanted too


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a mud minnow. LOL  Got a pic?


----------

